# Does an FID or Class A/B show up when you rune someones D/L



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Just for curiosities sake (no friends involved on this one). If someone gets pulled over and hands over their license, does the fact that they have a FID (or more importantly a Class A license/ALP) show up on the computer?

I think some states display that info and some do not...I was just curious as to what MA does?

Secondly if MA does not show the info, do you think it would be a good idea to have that info or not? I'd say it generally wouldn't matter because the person getting the license and complying with the laws isn't really (most of the time) the person that's the problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

The info does not show up. People's Republic.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

No, it doesn't show on a drivers license. 

You can find that info through the firearms database (found by checking off the box on the CJIS BOP file). 

There is also limited info on guns legally owned through the Firearms Sales Inquiry (FSI on CJIS)

I don't think this information should have anything to do with drivers licenses.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

BlueSamurai is correct, it does not show up on a normal license / reg / warrant check. It requires a specific query which is maintained by CHSB in the BOP (Criminal History) section of the state's computer system.

Now, some "in house" computer systems (the computer program being used by departments for their own info including dispatch, email, and cases, etc) can run inquires into the stat'es system, and can cross-reference the "in house", so when you run a person, you can get license, warrant, and any previous contact that dept has had with that individual, and these software programs can be set to "flag" people, and firearm licenses is one of the alerts that can pop up. So that requires a LOT of things to be set up JUST right, and will only flag people that were licensed by the inquiring agency, or had previous contact. 
So, for all intensive purposes, No, they wont know.

Personaly, if the firearm is on me, I notify. Worse come to worse, I'de rather be pulled out and disarmed (which has never) than not tell and end up looking down the business end of a G-Lock of a very nervous rookie who saw the grip when I got my wallet.... We all know those G-Locks are accident-prone 
_GOAL, NRA, and GLOCK stickers will be a hint though _


----------



## AR15Ron (Oct 19, 2005)

Curious EMT said:


> BlueSamurai is correct, it does not show up on a normal license / reg / warrant check. It requires a specific query which is maintained by CHSB in the BOP (Criminal History) section of the state's computer system.
> 
> Now, some "in house" computer systems (the computer program being used by departments for their own info including dispatch, email, and cases, etc) can run inquires into the stat'es system, and can cross-reference the "in house", so when you run a person, you can get license, warrant, and any previous contact that dept has had with that individual, and these software programs can be set to "flag" people, and firearm licenses is one of the alerts that can pop up. So that requires a LOT of things to be set up JUST right, and will only flag people that were licensed by the inquiring agency, or had previous contact.
> So, for all intensive purposes, No, they wont know.
> ...


Any idea what software does that? We use IMC here and it is not linked to anyone elses system. I cant say that it isnt capable of doing that for sure, but I dont think it is? I think that would be a good idea in any case. Of course it really isnt the LICENSED people you probably need to worry about.
Pretty sure in MA the law is if you are carrying and you get stopped, you MUST notify the officer that you are armed and hand over your LTC/FID with your DL. Not sure if that applies to pepper spray, unloaded locked transported weapons, etc.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

AR15Ron said:


> Any idea what software does that? We use IMC here and it is not linked to anyone elses system. I cant say that it isnt capable of doing that for sure, but I dont think it is? I think that would be a good idea in any case. Of course it really isnt the LICENSED people you probably need to worry about.


He was reffering to individual department's in-house systems. Most allow master name searches that go through the various tables when you run someone through them. (Offenders/arrestees, Involved Persons, Citations, Crash Reports, Firearms Licenses, etc...) Of course you would need to be entering all of the firearms licenses into whatever system you have in order to query it. I know IMC is currently working on linking multiple department systems so that queries like these can be done. I'm not aware of any similar efforts on QED's part.



AR15Ron said:


> Pretty sure in MA the law is if you are carrying and you get stopped, you MUST notify the officer that you are armed and hand over your LTC/FID with your DL. Not sure if that applies to pepper spray, unloaded locked transported weapons, etc.


I don't think there is any law that says you *must* notify an officer that you are carrying. It would be the best practice but besides notifying the licensing authority (for later suitability issues) there would be no penalty. When you are carrying you are required to produce an LTC *when demanded* by a police officer.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

No such requirement that I'm aware of.......Add to that some common sense. If I'm stopped by a fellow L.E.O. and I'm carrying, I'm not going to bother telling him. Unless he asks, or for some reason, he asks me to exit the vehicle, I don't think it should be an issue during a CMVI stop.

If that happens I'm going to stress to him/her that I am off-duty L.E.O. and that I'm happy to comply with any directions they may give.
:grin: 

Of course, I could get out of the car, ask him if he saw my MPA sticker and place my hand on the butt of my gun.........OH WAIT! sorry, thats only if I'm in Fitchburg!


----------

